# Skillung Ritter



## Duffx (25. März 2009)

Hallo RoM Freunde,


Hab nun voller Erwartung RoM installiert und einen Ritter angefangen.

Hab dazu ein paar Fragen..

1: Wie läuft das mit den Punkten,hab Taste *K* gedrückt da kann ich ja was steigern. Lohnt sich das schon bei lvl 12 (jetziges) oder soll man das auf später sparen.
2. Gibt es noch andere Bereiche wo man was steigern muss/kann,wenn ja wo?
3. was wäre Empfehlenswert (aus eure Erfahrung ) als 2 te Klasse dazu?

Wäre super wenn sich einer der erfahrenen Leute dazu mal melden könnte und mir 2-3 Tipps zwecks Ritter geben kann.

Danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## cyph (25. März 2009)

Achte darauf, dass du Manarueckfluess mitskillst und es in deiner Rotationen einen Platz findet, dass spart dir einen großen Teil an Manapots. Wenn du tanken willst, empfehle ich dir nen Blick in das offizielle RoM Forum zu werfen, da dort viele Tipps stehen, welche Skills sinnvoll sind und welche nicht. 

Sekundärklasse sage ich dir, dass du das waehlen sollst, was dir am ehesten passt. Viele spielen Ritter/Krieger (beides ergaenzt sich recht gut) oder Ritter/Priester (fein fuers solospiel, wegen selfheal doch dir mangelts an Schaden).


----------



## Duffx (25. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Talentlos (26. März 2009)

Hallo, der Krieger trägt keine platte, nur kette bzw auch leder.
Ich spiele Ritter/Priester auf lvl 42/40 aber bin nicht so superzufrieden. Macht schon spass, aber Waffenmäßig bist du echt benachteiligt. Keine Axt uns 2H axt tragen möglich. 
Im nachhinein würde ich als sek. Klasse Krieger nehmen. Aber mein vorschreiber hat recht. Jedem wie es gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyph (26. März 2009)

Ah ganz verpeilt .. japp.. keine Platte fuer Krieger *verlegen rumpfeift*


----------

